# Picatinny on a 20 gauge mag tube



## Sugar Creek Camp (Oct 23, 2015)

My father bought a Mossberg 500 20 gauge tactical and want to put a light on it.  Does anyone make a mount for a 20 ga. to mount a flashlight?


----------



## frankwright (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.mossberg.com/product/500-tactical-tri-rail-6-8-shot-50589/

Mossberg makes a railed forend for that gun. Not sure if you can buy it separate but that would be one way to go.

Magpul also makes a forend for the 12ga that takes a rail, not sure if it comes in 20ga or is interchangable.
https://www.magpul.com/products/moe-forend-mossberg-590-590a1


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 27, 2015)

We need to have somebody measure the outside diameter of their Mossberg 500 - 20 ga magazine tube, 

and then compare that to a measurement of a Mossberg 500 - 12 ga. magazine tube.

I don't have a calipers handy, but I do have a Mossberg 500 in 20 gauge that I could measure by wrapping a piece of paper around the tube, marking it, they laying it flat on the desk and measuring it with a ruler.  That should be accurate to within 1 mm  or 1/32 of an inch.


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 28, 2015)

I got a clamp-on tri-rail piece that goes on the mag tube in front of the slide. Works great. You may be able to find something for a 20ga.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gauge-1-Sho...498348?hash=item2a59c1c82c:g:t3MAAOSwAodWE1Lq


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 3, 2015)

I just calipered my 20 gauge Moss 500 mag tube and found the O.D. to be .875" or 22.3 mm.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 3, 2015)

Two internet posters on other forums say they measured their 12 gauge Moss 500 mag tubes and got readings of 24.23mm or about 0.954", outside diameter.  And another guy got .985" for his.
So the 12 gauges magazines are considerably fatter than 20 ga.


----------

